# Guy wants to hire me for $20 an hour



## danmc (Jan 8, 2004)

I got an offer today to plow as a sub for this guy - he'll give me $20 per hour to plow with his truck, his gas, etc...
I'll get the truck the night before a storm is forecasted so I'll be able to go to the location straight from my house, if that's not possible I'll have to drive out to get the truck (approx 45 minutes away in snow). I have my own truck and plow that I bought last year but reliability has been an issue so I did very limited plowing. My only question is the pay - should I ask for a little more or am I being greedy???

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## eng50 (Jan 30, 2004)

Find someone else to work for if thats what you are going to get paid, or plow for yourself (subing with your truck, or you do your own jobs)

Just my .02...You will still have personal liability if you are the one driving, something else to think about.

Bill


----------



## J HIsch (Nov 13, 2003)

20.00 per hr from the time you left the house. He supplies all equipment and Insurance if he is hiring you as a employee then his insurance will cover you. But even if he tries to say you are a sub and your using his tools and equipment guess what you are NOT a sub. A sub supplies their own tools and equipment. Refer to Federal, State employment laws. 20.00 per hr I would jump at it, my employee's only make $8.75.


----------



## jimsmowin (Jul 28, 2000)

jump on it my employes $10.00 per hour


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

I had a guy try to convince me to come drive for him using my truck and gas and etc for 25 an hour. I told him keep his money cause if he is plowing so cheep that he can't pay his subs a decent wage then he needs it more then me....Rob


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

My opinion, for as little as it may be worth is this price is WAY, WAY LOW. I will sure enough catch some flak for it, but her goes my reasoning anyway...

Assumptions:
1. 35/hr
2. Season is 3 mos.

Estimated Expenses:
1. Fuel: $250/mo., over 3 mos., ===> $750
2. Auto Ins: $2k/yr, over 3 mos., ===> $500
3. Auto Maint: $50/mo., over 3 mos., ===> $150
4. Cost of Plow: $4k, pay back over 8 yrs, ===> $500
5. Truck Repairs: $150, once per season, ===> $150
6. Plow Repairs: $150, once per season, ===> $150
7. Miscellaneous: $75. Parts, Cell, Office, etc. ===> $75
8. Truck Cost(?): $250/mo., 3 months ===> $750

So, your total expenses are ~$3k. At 35/hr you'd have to plow 85 hrs this season just to break even. Assume 6 storms a month. I dunno, just tossing a number out there. You'd have to average almost 5 hours per storm to break even. Now, let's say you want to clear $20/hr after you report to Uncle Sam. That means you need to be getting almost $30/hr on top of your expenses. So, taking the total expenses and dividing by 90 hours for the entire season (again, assumption, but you have to start somewhere). That would give you ~30hr on expenses, bringing your total up to a much more respectable fee of about $60/hr.

Okay, fire suit, or whatever that saying is, is on. Who disagrees?


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

? DJL, he said the guy who wants to hire him will be supplying the truck, pay for gas, etc.

Anyway as far as the original question. If you're talking 20/hour under the table, I'd jump on it.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

danmc said:


> I got an offer today to plow as a sub for this guy - he'll give me $20 per hour to plow with his truck, his gas, etc...
> I'll get the truck the night before a storm is forecasted so I'll be able to go to the location straight from my house, if that's not possible I'll have to drive out to get the truck (approx 45 minutes away in snow). I have my own truck and plow that I bought last year but reliability has been an issue so I did very limited plowing. My only question is the pay - should I ask for a little more or am I being greedy???
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


If I understand your post correctly, a guy is going to pay you $20.00 an hour to be one of *his employees * & operate one of *his trucks[/B?? What about your truck, Is it not dependable enough to use?? If your truck is out of service & I understand you correctly, then I think that $20.00 an hour is pretty fair to operate someone else's plow truck. Depending on experience, maybe the position is worth a little more. To each is his own, only you know your skills. I only pay my helpers (sidewalk & ATV) $12.50 an hour & other necessary expenses. I also pick them up & drop them off so they don't have to use their vehicle at all. My helpers are very happy with this wage.*


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

danmc said:


> I got an offer today to plow as a sub for this guy - he'll give me $20 per hour to plow with his truck, his gas, etc...
> I'll get the truck the night before a storm is forecasted so I'll be able to go to the location straight from my house, if that's not possible I'll have to drive out to get the truck (approx 45 minutes away in snow). I have my own truck and plow that I bought last year but reliability has been an issue so I did very limited plowing. My only question is the pay - should I ask for a little more or am I being greedy???
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


If all you supply is you then it is a good wage. his truck his gas, his jobs, under IRS standerds you will be an "employ" not a "sub" He will be responsible for witholdings. Unless ofcorse you aggree off the record that you will be paid under the table so to speek. 
Keep records of your times for your self. If there are ever any problems collecting from him offer to show the time sheets to the Dept. of Labor in your state.

asside from that offer your truck as a backup at a pre determaind price (say $$65.00/hr) just incase his should brake down. Using your truck and your gas you will fall into the IRS catagory of a "SUBCONTRACTOR" in which you may ( states differ here) have to supply insurance and a business license.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Ive got a buddy who has hired what he calls "subs". Well he found out the hard way that unless his "sub" has another job with some other company in a related business then his "sub" is fact an employee. He had a sub who had hurt himself on the job and because of this he almost lost his whole business cause his now employee wasnt covered in his workman's comp.


----------



## A Finer Cut (Nov 13, 2004)

Id have to agree with the majority. Unless you have something else lined up that will earn you more than 20/hr when it snows, I would take it. The only way I wouldnt take it would be if he only needed you durring linited times 
i.e.-- you plow while he is sleeping or something to that effect. Remember a plow is a hot comodity when it is snowing. The man who owns the plow calls the shots. On another note though, even if your truck is not super dependable, could you make more $$$ plowing residential driveways? Around my neck of the woods (Northern Virginia) there can be almost as much $$ if not more doing driveways. Now personally what I would do is plow the storm then (if I am still awake enough to opperate my truck) plow driveways after the snow has quit falling.


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

Luppy said:


> ? DJL, he said the guy who wants to hire him will be supplying the truck, pay for gas, etc.
> 
> Anyway as far as the original question. If you're talking 20/hour under the table, I'd jump on it.


I'm an idiot. My computer was having problems and I lost my connection. So I copied what I'd written and pasted it back, except it was the wrong thread!! LOL, what a dope.


----------



## BIG M (Nov 8, 2002)

If your $20 per hour is worth your time.
I say why not do it?
Well heres a thought or two.
Even if he's paying you cash you should make sure he has GL insurance as it's your butt as the operatior if something happens.
Also make sure he has workmans comp incase you get hurt.
Just as important in these situations is make sure this guy pays his help and does it in a timely manner.
I know people who are still waiting to get paid from last season.
And I'll bet they still have a long wait ahead of them.
Good Luck
MJ


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*wages*

$20.00 an hour is a good rate. I pay my guys $15.00 an hour to run my trucks. And $20.00 an hour to run my skid steers with blowers......


----------



## plowman350 (Jul 19, 2004)

*shoveling wages*

I worked for someone locally for awhile who started his shovelers out at $17/hr. It may be above the average wage, but he was very particular about who would be hired.....The last time I shoveled for him I was making $22/hr using his equipment as his employee, and was covered by all isurance, includin workman's comp.

Not sure what other areas pay, but get something better if you can...if not, then money is money.


----------

